# Truffles, the pony who gave me everything



## CuriousFT (Dec 8, 2009)

The beginning seems stereoptypical. Girl gets pony, they fall in love, they have Thelwel worthy adventures. Actually it wasnt that simple. ZDue to my Mother's passion, I have grown up with horses all my life. When I was about 5 she rescued an old quarter horse mare to have one to call my own. Soon realizing that Dallas was not in the best health she introduced me to our new addition, Pickles the welsh cross. Long story short they eventually died within 6 months of eachother (Dallas due to old age, Pickles due to old age/brain tumor). We still had my mom's two boys, but I never wanted to ride again. I threw out my grooming kit and shoved all my riding gear in the back of my closet (I was in second grade at the time). And then Truffles came.

In a desperate move to get me back in the saddle, my mom bought the 10 hand shetland after riding him up and down a barn aisle (it was storming). The trailer pulled up and I went running out to see who came to visit us (we dont own a trailer). And there he was-my mom immediately said he was mine whether i liked it or not. I did. He was 300 pounds overweight, joined at the hocks, flat back, and adorable-this is what you get for turning a pony out onto 50 acres of grass. The first thing I said was "keep him away from me"-I was bare foot-mother had taught me well. The second thing i said was "when is this one going to die" (i actually dont remember saying this, but its what I am told).

We bonded quickly. He built my confidence. I could do anything and he wouldnt care-until I got older. He was fantastic with younger kids, but enjoyed screwing with the older ones as well as adults....if i had a time for the amount of falls i had off of him. He was my best friend. A horse I could go out and play with and not have to worry about. Yes he bit, and kicked when he needed sheath cleaning, and kidnapped me on trail, and had severe separation anxiety from our mustang, and kicked other horses in the ring, and stepped on me countless times, but at the same time he was affectionate, endearing, always hungry (we did get rid of that extra poundage), and just plain funny. 

It was thanksgiving break during my freshman year of college. I insisted we go for a ride-not a mom on winston/me on denny ride, but mom on denny/me on truffles ride. It had been years since we did that. Yes i still mest with him in the yard, and drove him occassionally, but i was too big to do anything substantial. She agreed on a short trail ride. It was a blast. I had forgotten how boucny he was. I had forgotten what it was like to canterbuckcanterbuckcanterbuck. I am so glad we had that last ride.

Towards the end of my winter break we noticed he was slightly off, our farrier confirmed founder. We made a tiny paddock where he could see the boys no matter where they were, took away his grain, and waited. I went back to school and continued to get updates. Cushings symptoms were starting to show, it was harder for him to move, but the xrays showed little rotation. 6 weeks after i went back to school i came home for a weekend visit. Denny was getting a tooth pulled (another story, another time) so the vet was there to administer anastetic (bad sp). Truffles was in his stall (Friday night when I came home, I went straight to him. he was very puffy and very sore). The vet checked on him. He refused to pick up his foot for her, but he finally did when mom tried-and then he went down.

I knew. Before anyone said anything I just knew. The vet said she would come back after her other farm calls. Mom left us alone. I sat with his head in my lap. He finally managed to get up. For the next three hours I stayed with him. I groomed him, i mushed him, i spoke to him, i cried to him. I could see the pain he was feeling and just wanted it to go away. For the next three hours I fed him. carrots, apples, grain, treats, mash, peppermints, everything that he was not allowed to have for the past two months were now for his taking. For the next three hours I did what I could to make up for lost time. Three hours later the vet came.

I slowly walked him to where he was to be buried (about 30 ft from his stall). I held his head and the vet gave him a shot. And then there was no pain.

Its been almost 2 years and I still cant get over it. He was my buddy, if it were not for him who knows where my riding would be. He will always be in my heart. On a slightly happy note, however, after the vet gave him "the shot" he nipped me. I can at least say he was all Truffles right to the very end.


----------



## CuriousFT (Dec 8, 2009)

wow. i just realized how long that is-sorry guys, i tend to rant


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow, he sounded like such a special pony! I'm sure he appreciated all the love you gave him for those years =)


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh, wow,,how sad...But he does he look like he is the boss, and knows it...


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss. Reading this actually brought tears to my eyes. I know how you feel. It's so hard losing your best friend. My luck with horses has been about the same as yours. My first two died after not very long of owning too.

He was a very cute pony and sounds like he had a wonderful life with you. *big hugs*


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Im so sorry  
Reading this had honestly brought tears to my eyes, and i truthfully am sorry to hear what had happened. 
He will alway's be with you, no matter where he is though remember that <3 
And for the little nip,  well i think that was just a love bite


----------



## CuriousFT (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all for the support. He was was truly a great pony. Its getting easier, some days are better than others.....


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

wow I really cried reading that! I just have to say you are very strong! Walking him to the place he would be buried! Knowing that he was being put Down. I couldnt do that!!!


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

that is such a touching story. I broke down and cried reading it. Atleast he can be happy now, and pain free, and eat ll the treats he wants in the sky.


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

i just started crying! he seems like he was the ultimate friend. im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

RIP Truffles. May this special pony find peace <3


So sorry for your loss. I know I'm going to have to go through this with my 17 yr old mare eventually and I don't think anyone can prepare for something like this


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

im so sorry! i, like others, started to cry to.i'm so sorry for youre loss. i cant imaging how strong you are to have been able to take to the place he had to be buried!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm almost in tears by such a beautiful story!
Painful, but beautiful.

I'm sure in Afterlife you will both meet again!
My heart goes out to you


----------

